# /etc/gentoo-releases

## mario88

```
mario@workstation mario $ cat /etc/gentoo-releases

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.9
```

Was zeigt diese Datei eigentlich genau an?

Wenn sie die "Versionsnummer" des installierten Gentoo-Systems anzeigt, müsste da doch 2004.0 drinnen stehen oder?

Mein System ist mittels portage auf dem neusten Stand.

Is nicht so wichtig, würde mich aber mal interessieren.

----------

## Earthwings

Die Datei wird nicht aktualisiert und gibt die Version des "ersten" installierten Gentoo-Systems an.

----------

## adrenalin

nicht ganz richtig - die datei gehört zu baselayout und wird ggf. auch aktualisiert (bei mir z.B. grad erst gestern). Wofür genau jetzt 'Gentoo Base System' steht weiss ich allerings auch nicht.

----------

## Earthwings

Bei mir gehört die weder zu baselayout noch zu irgendeinem anderen Paket und wird folglich auch nicht aktualisiert.  Kann natürlich sein, dass sich das jetzt ändert - welche Version von baselayout hast Du installiert?

----------

## adrenalin

baselayout ist 1.8.11 bei mir und 'Gentoo Base System version' ist 1.4.9 genau wie beim topicposter.

ps: ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern, dass die bei mir jemals aktualisiert wurde  :Wink: 

----------

## stream

ich hab gestern ein Update auf 1.8.11 gemacht und dannach habe ich die etc Datei geändert (mit etc-update)

@adrenalin

du kannst ja mal mit ls -all nachschauen wann das letzte Mal die gentoo-releases Datei verändert worden ist

----------

## siliconburner

bei mir hat ers auch geupdatet, aber auch nach der erstinstallation (stage1 2004.0) stand da 1.irgendwas drin. habs beim etc-updaten gelesen

----------

## Sas

Hier genauso. Und laut "qpkg -f /etc/gentoo-release" gehört sie auch ins Paket baselayout.

----------

## sirro

 *Sas wrote:*   

> Hier genauso. Und laut "qpkg -f /etc/gentoo-release" gehört sie auch ins Paket baselayout.

 

Aber anscheinend erst seit der aktuellen stable-Version von baselayout. Vorher wurde diese Datei bei mir auch nicht geändert und gehört soweit ich mich erinnere auch keinem Paket...

----------

## Sas

Ja scheint so. Ist bei mir auch das erste Mal überhaupt geändert worden, soweit ich mich erinnere. (~x86-System)

----------

## andreh

/etc/gentoo-release gibt es mindestens schon seit über einem Jahr. Beweis? Hier.

----------

## adrenalin

@stream: jo klar, am 16. April  :Wink: 

ich mach zwar immer backups der alten Dateien, aber um genau zu sein, wurde gentoo-releases 2 mal geupdatet letzte Woche (ich bin so einer, der täglich world updatet) und bekomm leider nicht mehr raus, von wann die ursprüngliche gentoo-releases ist.

wenn man dem link von andreh folgt sieht man übrigens auch, dass die datei vermutlich schon geupdatet wurde - nur dass eben etc-update davon nix wusste

```
pkg_postinst() {

.

.

.

   echo "Gentoo Base System version ${SV}" > ${ROOT}/etc/gentoo-release

}
```

da die 'echo' zeile neuerdings in pkg_install ist, wo sie auch hingehört, bekommts portage (und damit etc-update) jetzt halt mit  :Wink: 

----------

